# Which year for GSXR ITBs?



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm looking at ITBs for my 2.0 16v
I know I need the GSXR 750 set, but from which model years?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm running 98-99 gsxr 750 TB, 48mm intake side, 44 engine side, 46mm throttles, 4 separate castings...










for daily driving in city I'd suggest something smaller, like 42mm, or better engine management.

I use MS1 in alpha-N mode, with big throttles it's little bit rough in low rpm with small thorttle opening (city driving), but it's not my daily driver so I don't care


----------



## Swallow Tail (Sep 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm running 98-99 gsxr 750 TB, 48mm intake side, 44 engine side, 46mm throttles, 4 separate castings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey lister,
on those GSX-R ITB's, did you add spacers to get them to line up better with the manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

yes, I made new spacers, 8mm longer than original ones.


----------



## Swallow Tail (Sep 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> yes, I made new spacers, 8mm longer than original ones.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

I suppose I was really just wondering if all of the GSXR 750 throttle bodies were separable across the model years.

Sent from my LG-LG870 using Tapatalk


----------

